# Retro_Vaper_Za Eliquid Reviews :O



## Vape_N8th

Good Day Vapers ! ,

Seems I Have gained a bit of popularity or what not , so I am creating this thread to stash my weekly reviews in.

I am also working hard on getting my YouTube Channel up and running so stay tuned! 

Follow me on Instagram , my handle is as follow : @retro_vaper_za_


----------



## Vape_N8th

Fruit Grenade - Gorilla Panic

Envision an ice cold Solero on a boiling hot summers day. now imagine vaping it all year long.

if I had to describe fruit grenade with two words it would be "explosive Flavor".

From the first toot, your taste buds are treated to an intense mixture of beautiful summer fruits blended in spectacular harmony.

enough rambling let us get down to brass tax:

Flavor: this is possibly one of my top three go to fruity all day vapes, on the inhale you get this strong yet not overwhelming Guava with light notes of lemon, on the exhale you are greeted by a more prominent lemon lime taste with light back notes of guava. It's truly spectacular (8.5/10)

Mouthfeel: In the mouth, you experience the light sourness of the lemon lime ( not strong enough to turn your face inside out but noticeable) with a sweet and sticky guava (8.1/10)

Price Range: Basic R150 per 30ml, 100ml's: Tba (10/10)

Aesthetics: The labels are just awesome with a cartoonish gorilla and a backdrop which portrays pictures of the fruits and colors so that they are easily distinguishable. The droppers work great and fill up to the top, I also didn't experience any messiness or leaks from the bottle. (8/10)

Availability: Gorilla Panic are currently stocked by : Capital Vapes Centurion , Lung candy and VapeHub ( this includes the centurion, Lynnwood and boksburg shops) , Gorilla panic is rapidly expanding and will probably be stocked by at least double the vendors by the end of February (10/10)

This is definitely one of the better fruity vapes out there, I am excited about this range, a full fruity vape line is an inevitable change, the juices are complex without being too over the top. I have been assured that these juices contain no sweeteners or additives what so ever, they are overall great quality!

Big thanks to Jean Rossouw for supplying me with the juices for the purpose of this review and thanks to the vaping community for all the support, I will definitely try to have my video review up by Sunday!

Please note that all the opinions etc. formed in this review are my own.
Honest and non-biased reviews for the consumer by the consumer !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_N8th

Harmonia - Deity Vapes.

Promptly named after the ancient greek goddess of harmony, daughter of Aphrodite ( goddess of love ) and Ares ( god of war).

Never has a name suited a juice more perfectly than this, the nutty, creamy and sweet earthy tobacco flavors present in this juice come together in perfect harmony to form the perfect all day vape!

this juice is mixed to perfection!

Flavor: from the inhale you are greeted by a subtly sweet nutty taste with light hints of earthy tobacco and creaminess as back notes, on the exhale however you get a more prominent earthy tobacco taste with the creamy sweet nuttiness as an undertone. The tobacco isn't harsh or overpowering which makes it perfect for old and new tobacco vapers! (8.1/10)

Mouth Feel: The juice coats your mouth with a creamy nuttiness, which leaves you wanting more, it has a heavy dessert feel to it. ( 7.8/10)

Price range: The juices fall under your classic R150 per 30ml bottle price range, 100ml price TBA. (10/10)

Aesthetics: I decided to add an aesthetics ranking as well since I feel it is important to us as vapers etc. to find the packaging of your product attractive, The black bottles are extremely classy and paired with the deity vapes logo it is a winner , however I found that they tend to leak a bit every now and a then. (7.8/10)

Availability: they are stocked by the following vape shops: Lung candy, The cloud Lounge vapery, Vape cartel, Foggas vape lounge, Vcorp Vaping, Vapers corner, Atomix, Noon clouds, E-ciggies and J and J's emporium. they are widely available! (10/10)

In conclusion: This is not a juice that will appeal to every vaper, However this is hands down one of my top two favorite tobacco vapes , its definitely worth a try guys ! Big thanks to Cameron Anderson for supplying me with the Juices for the purpose of this review , also thanks to Hayden MacKay and Kyran Mendoza for all the support you guys rock ! 
Guys if there are any other juices you would like me too review , leave a suggestion in the comments below or drop me a pm.

all the opinions in the review are my own. Bringing you Honest and Non-biased reviews.

For the consumer by the consumer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cam

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Harmonia - Deity Vapes.
> 
> Promptly named after the ancient greek goddess of harmony, daughter of Aphrodite ( goddess of love ) and Ares ( god of war).
> 
> Never has a name suited a juice more perfectly than this, the nutty, creamy and sweet earthy tobacco flavors present in this juice come together in perfect harmony to form the perfect all day vape!
> 
> this juice is mixed to perfection!
> 
> Flavor: from the inhale you are greeted by a subtly sweet nutty taste with light hints of earthy tobacco and creaminess as back notes, on the exhale however you get a more prominent earthy tobacco taste with the creamy sweet nuttiness as an undertone. The tobacco isn't harsh or overpowering which makes it perfect for old and new tobacco vapers! (8.1/10)
> 
> Mouth Feel: The juice coats your mouth with a creamy nuttiness, which leaves you wanting more, it has a heavy dessert feel to it. ( 7.8/10)
> 
> Price range: The juices fall under your classic R150 per 30ml bottle price range, 100ml price TBA. (10/10)
> 
> Aesthetics: I decided to add an aesthetics ranking as well since I feel it is important to us as vapers etc. to find the packaging of your product attractive, The black bottles are extremely classy and paired with the deity vapes logo it is a winner , however I found that they tend to leak a bit every now and a then. (7.8/10)
> 
> Availability: they are stocked by the following vape shops: Lung candy, The cloud Lounge vapery, Vape cartel, Foggas vape lounge, Vcorp Vaping, Vapers corner, Atomix, Noon clouds, E-ciggies and J and J's emporium. they are widely available! (10/10)
> 
> In conclusion: This is not a juice that will appeal to every vaper, However this is hands down one of my top two favorite tobacco vapes , its definitely worth a try guys ! Big thanks to Cameron Anderson for supplying me with the Juices for the purpose of this review , also thanks to Hayden MacKay and Kyran Mendoza for all the support you guys rock !
> Guys if there are any other juices you would like me too review , leave a suggestion in the comments below or drop me a pm.
> 
> all the opinions in the review are my own. Bringing you Honest and Non-biased reviews.
> 
> For the consumer by the consumer
> View attachment 85802


thanks for taking the trouble to review.. love your review style and i am glad you have a home for them. look forward to the channel.


----------



## Vape_N8th

cam said:


> thanks for taking the trouble to review.. love your review style and i am glad you have a home for them. look forward to the channel.


Thanks so much cam ! appreciate all your help as well !


----------

